

Big Data in Context - kordless
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13846_3-20012164-62.html?part=rss&tag=feed&subj=Software,Interrupted

======
Chirono
Odd sort of graph at the top, comparing data to number of transistors in
completely different units and without any scale...

Does anyone have more detail about what they mean by "data is growing faster
than processing power"? Which data?

